# Weight lost



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well here is my delima, over the week long competition in Madison. A challenge was made for me, here it is I have exactlly 362 days to get under 200lbs, that means I need to loose a qaurter of a pounds a day and keep it off. All sugestion is appreciated. Here lie's the problem with all the steroids I take how can this be done, if I manage to get it done I win a all expense paid vacation for the entire family on a ship to the carribean. And we all know I need one. right now I am at 264 and yes I relized I gained 9 lbs in ten days at the tournament.

I am only eating 5 portion meals a day and figure to end the soda and chips and stick with fruit and raw veggies but what else can I eat when they get boring and I want a  change?


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Terry,

Firstly what i will say, if your serious about loosing the weight you need to employ the services of a dietician. They are the pros when if comes to analysing food intake and making changes to loose weight. 

Secondly - start to keep a food diary. Do this for a week under normal living conditions then at the end of the week have a look at what you have eaten. I did this once and was shocked to see the amount of crap i was intaking. 

Thirdly - 2 serves of fruit and 3 serves of vegis a day. We should all be doing this anyway but this will increase your fibre intake which will lead to your system getting a good cleanout!! 

Fourthly - lots and lots of clear liquids. Specifically water (no, not vodka). At least 2 litres a day. It's actually rather hard to do this at the start but it's amazing how much better you will feel once you've done it for a couple of weeks. 

Fively (yes, i know i'm inventing word) - cut out the sugar and other crap. Not saying don't eat it at all, that would be bloody boring. But the majority of people eat in the order of 10 times the amount of sugar they should a day. All that extra energy gets stored as .....you guessed it, fat. 

None of the above should really be new to you - it's all that normal healthy eating stuff they have been telling us for years. Now is the time though for you to put it to good use. 

What i would also be doing is telling everyone you know and trust that your doing this. Get them to be a support team - those who continue to tempt you....well do you really need them around making life hard for you?? 

Best of luck - make sure you keep us all informed of your progress.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> Firstly what i will say, if your serious about loosing the weight you need to employ the services of a dietician. They are the pros when if comes to analysing food intake and making changes to loose weight.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent advise and yes my who;e schoo; id behind me  on this. They all ready have started the you can't eat thet stuff and I am loving it. Being the head instructor this is a time to do it and to show that anything is possible. Thanks


----------



## stickarts (Jul 7, 2008)

Good advice in the previous post. Also, remind yourself of the prize every day! Thats a nice prize! Even better, getting and keeping trim has so many great long term health benefits, and thats the greatest reward of all. If you have had the will to do so well at martial arts, you can do this!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Good advice in the previous post. Also, remind yourself of the prize every day! Thats a nice prize! Even better, getting and keeping trim has so many great long term health benefits, and thats the greatest reward of all. If you have had the will to do so well at martial arts, you can do this!


 
I know but those steroid are killing me sometimes and of course those late night Oreo's


----------



## stickarts (Jul 7, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I know but those steroid are killing me sometimes and of course those late night Oreo's


 
LOL! Those do sound like tough obstacles but I still know that you can do it!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

stickarts said:


> LOL! Those do sound like tough obstacles but I still know that you can do it!!


 
Thanks I am yaking pics tomorrow of the before and I will be updating them on a monthly basis and tracking every single workout for the next 12 months. I will post every week what I am doing for feedback.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, for right now, it's fruit and vegie season - so I'd stock up on fruits and vegies, especially vegies (more fiber, less sugar).  Also, the less processed a food is, the better it is for you - and, in general, the more of it you can eat - for example, fresh peas are better for you than canned, have more nutrients, etc... now compare foods you make yourself from scratch with foods you buy prepared.  It does take extra time - but in the long run it will help a lot more than you realize.  Time for cooking is always a concern - and I find that the biggest help for me is a crock pot.

Switch out as many foods as you can for a higher fiber version - instead of white bread, get multi-grain; same for pasta; yams instead of potatoes (more fiber - and I think they taste better, so I don't put anything on yams), and so on.  Broil, boil, bake, and grill instead of fry or batter - and use lemon juice or olive oil instead of butter.

I also agree with The Original Name that a dietician can really help you, especially because the steroids are such a problem.  Failing that - I have a lot of friends who did very well on Weight Watchers.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Well, for right now, it's fruit and vegie season - so I'd stock up on fruits and vegies, especially vegies (more fiber, less sugar). Also, the less processed a food is, the better it is for you - and, in general, the more of it you can eat - for example, fresh peas are better for you than canned, have more nutrients, etc... now compare foods you make yourself from scratch with foods you buy prepared. It does take extra time - but in the long run it will help a lot more than you realize. Time for cooking is always a concern - and I find that the biggest help for me is a crock pot.
> 
> Switch out as many foods as you can for a higher fiber version - instead of white bread, get multi-grain; same for pasta; yams instead of potatoes (more fiber - and I think they taste better, so I don't put anything on yams), and so on. Broil, boil, bake, and grill instead of fry or batter - and use lemon juice or olive oil instead of butter.
> 
> I also agree with The Original Name that a dietician can really help you, especially because the steroids are such a problem. Failing that - I have a lot of friends who did very well on Weight Watchers.


 
Thanks Kacey and I will check with a dietician.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Terry,

First off the advice of a dietician is great and keeping a food journal is great as well.  To make it extra tough I would think about having a *coach/personal trainer* to really make you work.  There is a reason why professional fighters have coaches/trainers.  Simply because we all can get a little lazy if there isn't someone to tell us that we are being lazy.  For myself I have one that comes over and forces me to do different types of exercises and never allows me to plateau.  Everyone needs a little extra motivation every now and then.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> First off the advice of a dietician is great and keeping a food journal is great as well. To make it extra tough I would think about having a *coach/personal trainer* to really make you work. There is a reason why professional fighters have coaches/trainers. Simply because we all can get a little lazy if there isn't someone to tell us that we are being lazy. For myself I have one that comes over and forces me to do different types of exercises and never allows me to plateau. Everyone needs a little extra motivation every now and then.


 
Yea Brian but you are to far away and Yolanda is being a wife about it. On the great side I have Gerald one of my adults with me training him over the last three months he has lost twenty so I am giving him a schedule and the OK to push eveeryday in class.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yea Brian but you are to far away and Yolanda is being a wife about it. On the great side I have Gerald one of my adults with me training him over the last three months he has lost twenty so I am giving him a schedule and the OK to push eveeryday in class.


 
Yes I am to far away and family members are not cut out for the task. However, if you find the right person then it could be a possibility for you.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of cardio!  I know that it is making an investment (and you may very well have one), but my wife and I bought an elliptical machine...and wow does it help.  We can work out any time, day or night as long or as short as we want.  Get up, do 5 mins, jump in the shower, 45 mins before bed, etc.  It is quiet (unlike a treadmill), it works arms and legs and is completely adjustable.  Plus, it has a heart rate monitor.

I just got a heart rate monitor and being able to monitor that and keep myself in the "fat burning zone" and determine when to speed up/slow down, etc has been a GREAT help!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I have a lot of friends who did very well on Weight Watchers.


 
I was wildly successful on Weight Watchers, dropping from 206 to 194 in about 4 months.  I'm not going to get on a rant sounding like a commercial, but I'll just say that after weight watchers, I've only gained about eight punds back, and I'm convinced it's sympathy weight with my wife's pregnancy...when mama wants Ice cream, who am I to argue?


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 8, 2008)

You can do it !!  I will be sending you as much willpower as I can.  I need to do the same thing.  I am about 215-220 and need to lose 30-40 pounds. I am only 5'11 so my weight is pretty bad. I just need to stop eating out so much , and get back onto my treadmill routine I think and the pounds will come off.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> You can do it !! I will be sending you as much willpower as I can. I need to do the same thing. I am about 215-220 and need to lose 30-40 pounds. I am only 5'11 so my weight is pretty bad. I just need to stop eating out so much , and get back onto my treadmill routine I think and the pounds will come off.


 
I will be sending great thoughts your way as well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 8, 2008)

Terry, can you afford a personal trainer?  These guys don't just help you work out, they help you plan your lives around your goals and then act as your coach.  I'd check into it.  

I'm not talking about the people at the YMCA.  REAL personal trainers are the difference between truffle pate' and ground beef.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Been there, done that.  It takes a huge commitment and a change in the way you view food, the world around you, and yourself. 

I have tried a few different things, and had great luck initially with the Atkins diet... this is an extremely restrictive diet (especially in the first 2 weeks) that plays with your insulin response.  At my high weight (260 lbs), it worked wonders, letting me lose 35 lbs in just over 6 weeks.  Not a healthy, sustainable rate (granted), but a huge boost in the early days.  Long term I'm wary of this diet, as it can affect your kidneys somewhat by the much higher protein content but short term it can have major effects quickly.

A second stint on this diet got me to about 210.  After that, it seemed to be much less effective for me.  On an Atkins diet, expect to have headaches and feel lethargic around days 3-4 (as your blood sugar level crashes); after that, I never noticed reduced energy as reported by some.  A big tip if you're at all interested in this type of program is to get most/all of your daily carb allowance in salads and other veggies (trust me, this is a very good idea in terms of your digestive tract), and not to go all out on the butter, bacon and fats like some suggest you can.

I have recently begun a more sustainable and no doubt healthier plan of eating healthier foods, keeping a food journal and counting calories (restricting them a little, but not severely... about 1800-2000 per day) and increasing my aerobic exercise program and weight training.  Specifically, I've been following the advice in The Fighter's Body http://www.amazon.com/Fighters-Body...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1215560721&sr=8-1 which has some great tips, is a good read, and seems like a sustainable lifestyle change (preventing the weight rebound that happens with many diets).  So far, I've dropped from 206 to 193; I'm heading for about 185 to get to what I think would be my ideal weight and hopefully reveal those ripped abs that are under there somewhere.

Good luck in your quest.  I highly recommend it; you'll feel so much better as you slim down, and you'll be a lot faster on your feet, too.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm voting for Weight Watchers.  It worked for me. The goal for WW is a pound or two per week, on average--your goal is well within this range.  It's a smart plan with sound nutritional advice.  You won't feel hungry. It's cheaper than a private nutritionist, and if you don't want to go to meetings, you can do the program online (though the statistics show faster weight loss when you attend meetings). That, with your MA training and cardio?  Absolutely feasible.

Good luck.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2008)

Phoenix44 said:


> I'm voting for Weight Watchers. It worked for me. The goal for WW is a pound or two per week, on average--your goal is well within this range. It's a smart plan with sound nutritional advice. You won't feel hungry. It's cheaper than a private nutritionist, and if you don't want to go to meetings, you can do the program online (though the statistics show faster weight loss when you attend meetings). That, with your MA training and cardio? Absolutely feasible.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Thank I will look into it, alot of people here believes that is a greta way and they all cannot be wrong.


----------

